
The top 10 h1B employers are IT offshore outsourcing firms - the_economist
http://www.epi.org/blog/top-10-h-1b-employers-are-all-it-offshore-outsourcing-firms-costing-u-s-workers-tens-of-thousands-jobs/
======
maxxxxx
That's certainly not in the spirit of the program. I am generally not a fan of
Ted Cruz but the proposal he made that there should be a minimum salary of
120k (not sure if this is right) makes sense to me. Or maybe limit the number
of H-1B visas a company can get to 100 or so. Or even better: Give H-1B
workers a green card after a year so they can change companies. That way they
couldn't be held captive for low wages.

~~~
rezashirazian
Then the H1B will only be used by tech companies, which is also not in the
spirit of the program. If there are phenomenal marine biologist, who generally
do not make 120k, they should be able to use the program.

If we allow H1B employees to switch jobs two or three times within their
industry without any extra paper works or fees, then these outsourcing
companies will think twice before importing engineers and chaining them to
their H1Bs.

~~~
thesimpsons1022
then tie it to some percentile of employee salaries for that field. (perhaps
even weight it to the location)

~~~
clifanatic
Isn't it already that way in theory? It's just that companies ignore that
requirement and nobody enforces it.

------
passiveincomelg
I thought H1B was a lottery. How come these shitty companies get buckets of
them while startups struggle or don't even bother to hire one or two people on
H1B? Or am I mistaken and startups hire H1Bers all the time?

~~~
vibrato
The big body shops find it profitable to have lots of employees dealing with
the bureaucratic overhead. Startups don't find it worthwhile to deal with all
of that.

~~~
passiveincomelg
So it's not a lottery then.

------
cagataygurturk
As a european, i felt that the article is describing the slavery. It is
slavery. Maybe europe is struggling with recession and crisis some parts, but
at least they neber stopped giving people what they deserve.

~~~
sumedh
I would not say it is slavery, my friends who are in US on H1B are very happy.
They get to live in the US and save money.

~~~
cagataygurturk
If you think, having to leave the country where you live just because you
raised your voice about your complaints in your company is not slavery, I want
to tell to you that there is another world where individuals have more rights
amigo.

~~~
sumedh
My friend, you are being too pedantic. If the H1B employee is not happy with
employer, the employee can switch to a new job in the US. The new employer has
to apply for H1B transfer, involves a bit of paperwork but its not limited to
the visa cap.

~~~
maxxxxx
It's not that easy. Once the Green Card process has started an employer switch
is difficult and can reset the waiting period. That way a lot of Indians I
know are tied to their outsourcing companies for five years or more.

~~~
sumedh
That is a good point. Once you apply for the green card then yes you are tied
to your employer.

